# Firefox Download als Standard "Speichern unter" einstellen



## Threshold (21. Mai 2009)

Hi, Leutz

Sagt mal, wie kann man das bei Firefox einstellen, dass bei einem Download nicht immer der Haken bei "öffnen" eingestellt ist (wie Standard) sondern gleich "speichern unter" gesetzt ist?
Hab in den Einstellungen nichts gefunden, gibts einen anderen Weg?


----------



## ForgottenRealm (23. Mai 2009)

Rechtsklick auf den Link und "Ziel speichern unter ..." ?


----------



## Threshold (23. Mai 2009)

ForgottenRealm schrieb:


> Rechtsklick auf den Link und "Ziel speichern unter ..." ?


 
Du scheinst meine Frage nicht verstanden zu haben.
Ich rede von dem "Speichern" Fenster in Firefox.
Da muss man jedes Mal immer "Speichern unter" auswählen, weil Standardmäßig "Öffnen mit" gewählt ist und diesen Standard möchte ich neu wählen.
Kann aber keinen Haken bei "diese Aktion immer bei diesem Dateityp benutzen" machen, weil der Punkt grau ist.

Also, wie kann man das einstellen, dass das so geht?


----------



## ForgottenRealm (23. Mai 2009)

Hast recht, da hab ich dich etwas falsch verstanden


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. Mai 2009)

Extras -> Einstellungen

in den reiter "Allgemein" gehen und bei downloads auf "Jedes mal nach fragen ..." stellen

ist das so eingestellt?


----------



## Threshold (23. Mai 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Extras -> Einstellungen
> 
> in den reiter "Allgemein" gehen und bei downloads auf "Jedes mal nach fragen ..." stellen
> 
> ist das so eingestellt?


 
Nein, wieso auch, ich hab doch einen Ordner, wo die Downloads gespeichert werden.
Daher ist ein Punkt bei "Alle Datein in folgendem Ordner abspeichern...."
Ich will doch nicht jedes Mal gefragt werden, wo ich die Datei speichern will, ich will, dass der Haken gleich bei Speichern steht und nicht immer bei Öffnen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. Mai 2009)

Dann mach das mal und stells später weider zurück!

Dadurch sollten die Standardeinstellungen hergestellt werden.


----------



## Threshold (23. Mai 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Dann mach das mal und stells später weider zurück!
> 
> Dadurch sollten die Standardeinstellungen hergestellt werden.


 
Habe ich gemacht und die Standardeinstellung ist trotzdem geblieben.
Es steht immer der Punkt bei Öffnen mit und nicht Speichern unter.
Verflixtes Firefox, beim IE ist das wesentlich einfacher.


----------



## drachenorden (27. Mai 2009)

*@Treshold*

*Firefox > Extras > Einstellungen > Anwendungen*
Dort kannst Du in den *Dateitypen* die entsprechenden gewünschten Standard-Aktionen zuweisen!

MfG.


----------

